# Icelandics



## Mahonri (Jul 15, 2012)

If you have Icelandics, post your pics and ask your questions here!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess you are talking chickens, not sheep.


----------



## NotAFarm (Jul 31, 2012)

I will post some pictures after I familiarize myself with this forum a bit more!


----------



## Mahonri (Jul 15, 2012)

I have yet to figure out how to add an avatar.


----------



## kathyinmo (Jul 13, 2012)

We will get this forum figured out! AND, load it full of Icelandic chicken pictures!


----------



## Icelander (Aug 10, 2012)

I actually find this forum pretty easy to figure out


----------



## Mahonri (Jul 15, 2012)

Icelander said:


> I actually find this forum pretty easy to figure out


And with your presence here, thus ends my participation.


----------

